# owld music classics on u-tube



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMj7UcjP ... detailpage

from benecol advert...........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or this one :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Or this one :wink:


i like it hun, but hardly ever can you beat the original in my view...





 an original clyde mcphatter song its brill!!!

(edit, i could listen to this owld stuff all day)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> (edit, i could listen to this owld stuff all day)


That makes you an oldie,,,,,,,just like me :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i like some modern stuff Dani, but was brought up on the 60's music so its a love affair now. even the grand kids like a fair bit of it when i put the jukebox on, after all it was real music and singers that could sing live or not at all.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> singers that could sing live or not at all.


That's the main difference to today's singers - they usually can't sing and all is done electronically :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

way of the world Dani........even the kids want technology over quality


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Love this though


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I do love older music like the bangles etc lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> I do love older music like the bangles etc lol


WTF.....Dani and i discuss real music and you come back with the bangles?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... u30c9ZMIPg he is one ugly mofo, but a great tune i think.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

... the days when live performances were not mimed, jeans were super tight, and guitarists were guitarists !











"Live and Dangerous" is one of the greatest albums of all time with the immortal line "any of the girls in the audience got a little Irish in them ? .... would any of the girls in audience like a little more Irish in them ! "


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

....oops wrong link


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TJS said:


> ....oops wrong link


classic group, great tune and a real shame he died so young.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yeah


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Oh yeah


you need help bud honestly!!!!!!

will make you an appointment with aunty anty


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah
> ...


lOL - REMEMBER PLAYING THAT IN MY BEDROOM FULL BLAST AND ME DAD RUNNING UP THE STAIRS, KICKING THE DOOR IN AND BREAKING THE RECORN IN HALF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

really? jees us dads can be bad lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33z__6Qe ... detailpage
tell me you have never taken a lady or as a lady never been taken onto that dance floor......cuddled up close and gazed into each others eyes on this one at least once in your life?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

do love my soul music..........have a listen to yet another classic one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEu8DrO9 ... detailpage

Edit: this was ressurected in the film dirty dancing


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... teeHbPQcV8 jackie wilson was actually trained by another great soul singer called clyde mcphatter...........


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWsuVuw5 ... detailpage

johnny cash has always been a fav of mine and this one is one of his best i feel, no video of course as it was done live in folsom prison.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


I hope you weren't surprised then that your kids slammed doors etc :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Great hour long history of fleetwood mac on BBC 4 the other night


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

eldest daughter had a few boyfriend probs some years ago and it hurt to see her that way......then i heard this song and dedicated it to her.http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... a8sdCvMPtM

it is funny how some artists who are basically unknown can produce a song that will be remembered for life as a classic


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Freddie fender " unknown " , you must be kiding ,,,,, unfortunatly the great man died last year .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Excellent one hour programe on Mark Knopfler ( sp ? ) On BBC 4 the other night ,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

where my factory is has a local band called shire straits that of course are a tribute band and they not too bad tbh


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I believe there is an LP with knopfler and chet atkins ,,,now that is interesting


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

here comes summer..............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... Y2aj3ba7pA

smile all as its 16c this sunday 8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Best Thin Lizzy number ever, although it's actually an old folk tune and pretty well everyone has done it, but no-one did it better than Phil Mynott.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow forgot that track bud, now that would have made a fantastic acoustic only track. What a shame and tragic loss to the uk music industry........brings me on too


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 9rFoPyqFoA

T-rex...........glam at its best and way before his time in music. yet another tragic early death [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How about this one?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> How about this one?


now John, i do think that maybe all of those hot spices have started to addle your grey matter a bit m8 :roll:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... QXsM1l2wZ8
a bit of Ray.........one of his classics and just puts goose bumps all over my spine

and if you have never seen the film the five heartbeats....here is a clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... vkcvmMzNtk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

More into drug/gangsta rap meself:- 




My copy's lot less noisy!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Skeee said:


> More into drug/gangsta rap meself:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pppffttt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrMENbZX ... detailpage floor filler


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Skeee said:


> More into drug/gangsta rap meself:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! 

The vocal dexterity of this one is not to be sniffed at either:

http://www.juneberry78s.com/otmsampler/ ... odeler.mp3

Some good guitar:

http://www.juneberry78s.com/otmsampler/ ... %20Rag.mp3


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sometimes the simplest of melodies can be eternally priceless!





But prob my fave modern classic, with the best sax solo I've ever seen live:- 



_Such a shame about Hazel's predicament._


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> That's the main difference to today's singers - they usually can't sing and all is done electronically :?


There are lots of great singers around today you just have to avoid the TV or the radio to find them.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> How about this one?





John-H said:


> The vocal dexterity of this one is not to be sniffed at either:
> 
> http://www.juneberry78s.com/otmsampler/ ... odeler.mp3
> 3


I feel sorry for your poor passenger(s) if you should ever have any :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I have to wonder if he is joking about that choice of music Dani, or he has been taken over by some entity from outer space :lol: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> I have to wonder if he is joking about that choice of music Dani, or he has been taken over by some entity from outer space :lol: :roll:


Not a joke [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hmmm, never thought about aliens having that effect :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gang up style me why don't you :roll:

Some of the funniest music ever is on old 78s and some of the best blues e.g. Robert Johnson :wink:

Right, hands up - who has an original recording of "Don't hang my Harry" - I've been looking for one for years - B side might have been, "She was only the busman's daughter"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Gang up style me why don't you :roll:
> 
> Some of the funniest music ever is on old 78s and some of the best blues e.g. Robert Johnson :wink:
> 
> Right, hands up - who has an original recording of "Don't hang my Harry" - I've been looking for one for years - B side might have been, "She was only the busman's daughter"


Please remind me of this if ever you should throw a party and invite me John, so I can make my excuses :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------

